# [SOLVED] Olivetti Pr2 Plus troubles



## voovode (Jan 10, 2008)

Just got an olivetti pr2 plus to repair...

Customer said there was a paper jam where some piece of it left inside.. while i couldnt find anything there.

Ready & Station 2 lights are blinking in orange colour.

Anyone got some info on this? Like a manual or some troubleshoot ?

Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Olivetti Pr2 Plus troubles*

hi have you check here for a manual


----------



## voovode (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Olivetti Pr2 Plus troubles*

yes there's no manual for an Olivetti PR2 Plus... how sad :/


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Olivetti Pr2 Plus troubles*

can try this one
Olivetti PR2 PR2E Service Manual free download,schematics,datasheets,eeprom bins,pcb,repair info for test equipment and electronics


----------



## voovode (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Olivetti Pr2 Plus troubles*

Guys problem solved, there was indeed half A4 paper in there.

Thank you all.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Olivetti Pr2 Plus troubles*

glad you got it sorted


----------

